
Msieve – Number Field Sieve Implementation - shagunsodhani
https://github.com/radii/msieve
======
tmbeihl
This is actually the quadratic sieve, not the number field sieve, for that you
want
[http://www.math.ttu.edu/~cmonico/software/ggnfs/](http://www.math.ttu.edu/~cmonico/software/ggnfs/)

